# BRP tracks



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there anywhere in central ky that runs BRP ovals? If not I even thought about building a track. I can't afford a $5000 timing system!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is what You need it works very well 

http://rclapcounter.com/page2/page2.html


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

It don't tell me the price! I like the size of it!  Will this system accept AMB transponder? Lot of my local race tracks in the 2 hours way from me have ABM system.


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

Found it! $568 plus shipping. Not bad!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

No AMP, but go back to the site and check up under buy tab for prices.


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

I know they make COT bodies and Late model bodies for the BRP cars. Has anyome ever made any Sprint car and open wheel bodies for these things? It would look awesome!!! Just a thought!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have sprint cars but they don't fit the new chassis. they are narrow like a real sprint car.


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

I bet they won't be that popular even if we promote them. Does anyone recommend or have plans to make a banked oval track? We did used to have a banked oval track here before but they tore it down and went out of business!!!


----------

